

A simple guide to responsive design - sdegutis
http://www.adamkaplan.me/grid/

======
sdegutis
I'm especially glad for discovering the "box-sizing: border-box" trick! I'm
sure it's well known among full-time front-end devs, but as the sole developer
in our company these days, it's really handy to find simple resources like
this that share such important tricks.

